# 2013 ct blizzard 30''+



## sno commander

here some storm pictures from last week. Got over 30'' of snow some spots had 37''! the bulk mainly fell between 8:00 pm - 4:00 am so it was impossible to keep up with, i wish i took more pictures but i was so busy. I ended up doing alot of driveways with the tractor because the ends of the driveways were almost 6 ft. enjoy


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

try again cant see anything.


----------



## sno commander

during the night...


----------



## sno commander

another, headed to get the L48


----------



## sno commander

this is what the edge of the road looked like


----------



## sno commander

digging a spot to park the truck


----------



## sno commander

some driveways


----------



## sno commander

another drive


----------



## sno commander

i got a call to dig this one out sunday. what a pain.


----------



## sno commander

same drive just looking down finished


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

How many accounts you plowing this year man?


----------



## DFLS

sno commander;1598341 said:


> another drive


Was this taken sunset Saturday or sunrise Sunday?
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123883&stc=1&d=1360972902


----------



## sno commander

THEGOLDPRO;1598347 said:


> How many accounts you plowing this year man?


i only do about 15 drives because i spend most of my time doing the schools as a sub, but this storm i did a ton of driveways.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

Ill be downgrading next year for plowing lol


----------



## sno commander

DFLS;1598350 said:


> Was this taken sunset Saturday or sunrise Sunday?
> http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=123883&stc=1&d=1360972902


mid day sunday i believe.:salute:


----------



## sno commander

THEGOLDPRO;1598354 said:


> Ill be downgrading next year for plowing lol


yea i was rethinking my carrer path, but its all good when its over just happy i didnt break anything.


----------



## SnowGuy73

Jesus..... I get a stomach ache just looking at those pictures!

Where is my bottle of Tums?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

sno commander;1598358 said:


> yea i was rethinking my carrer path, but its all good when its over just happy i didnt break anything.


lol yea no kidding, i think i have PTSD lol, I still cant sleep.


----------



## Spool it up

Nemo has separated the men from the boys Thumbs Up

nice work .


----------



## DFLS

sno commander;1598355 said:


> mid day sunday i believe.:salute:


the sun in that picture looks too low to be midday

I know I saw 2 sunrises and 3 sunsets with only 6 hrs "sleep" while plowing for that storm...

Try to lay down to 'sleep' and it takes forever to get there knowing that you have to be back out in 3 hours...


----------



## Spool it up

DFLS;1598557 said:


> the sun in that picture looks too low to be midday
> 
> I know I saw 2 sunrises and 3 sunsets with only 6 hrs "sleep" while plowing for that storm...
> 
> Try to lay down to 'sleep' and it takes forever to get there knowing that you have to be back out in 3 hours...


that condition can be treated with proper medication under the direction of a Dr. wesport


----------



## sno commander

i had plowed this lot clean about 3 hours ago.


----------



## sno commander

same thing here maybe 5-6 hrs


----------



## FordFisherman

Spool it up;1598508 said:


> Nemo has separated the men from the boys Thumbs Up
> 
> nice work .


Funny but true statement. I lost track of how many bailouts I did for people whose plow guy "couldn't make it" or "plow broke". Worst storm I've ever seen and I bet most would agree. 
People were snowed in for 2 or 3 days because the city plows were getting stuck or not plowing at all. Attempted to drive on unplowed roads but the snow was higher than the blade all the way up. Made the season profitable tho payup 
Now, just like all of you with the same addiction, I anxiously wait for the next one...
Thanks for the pics Commander


----------



## jdo150

We had 40" plus where I live I picked up more accounts. Got to love having a backhoe lol


----------



## wirenut

all i can say is its a good thing it was light and fluffy stuff...


----------



## ladder6

Spool it up...well said!!!!


----------



## TKLAWN

Wow crazy pics. I'm sure it was even worse in person.


----------



## cet

I've never understoop why people love these big storms. Most customers you can't please and it is really hard on equipment. The only guy keeping up is the guy without enough work. Usually just starting out and plowing to cheap. Anyone with a full load on 6" isn't keeping up with 3'. IMO


----------



## sno commander

cet;1621339 said:


> I've never understoop why people love these big storms. Most customers you can't please and it is really hard on equipment. The only guy keeping up is the guy without enough work. Usually just starting out and plowing to cheap. Anyone with a full load on 6" isn't keeping up with 3'. IMO


 if you you have to pull all your aces out of your pocket to keep up with a 6'' storm you should re think your operation. people were very thankfull that storm, the roads were a wreck most of the next day so people couldn't go anywhere if they wanted too. there was 0 customer loyalty i got flagged down many times with the backhoe and as i was finishing up the regular guy showed up.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

cet;1621339 said:


> I've never understoop why people love these big storms. Most customers you can't please and it is really hard on equipment. The only guy keeping up is the guy without enough work. Usually just starting out and plowing to cheap. Anyone with a full load on 6" isn't keeping up with 3'. IMO


My thoughts 100%. I despise huge storms.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

sno commander;1621548 said:


> if you you have to pull all your aces out of your pocket to keep up with a 6'' storm you should re think your operation. .


I dunno about that, Its easy for people who only run 1 truck, or who are a sub and sit on only 1-2 properties to talk like that.

We plow A hotel,a condo,a large doctors office,a gas station,a large office park,and 3 other smaller commercial lots, as well as 70 driveways. So yea anything over 6 inches becomes a hassle. 3 feet of snow becomes borderline impossible.


----------



## cet

sno commander;1621548 said:


> if you you have to pull all your aces out of your pocket to keep up with a 6'' storm you should re think your operation. people were very thankfull that storm, the roads were a wreck most of the next day so people couldn't go anywhere if they wanted too. there was 0 customer loyalty i got flagged down many times with the backhoe and as i was finishing up the regular guy showed up.


One day I hope to have the experience you have.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

cet;1621600 said:


> One day I hope to have the experience you have.


lol.....................


----------



## plowingkid35

THEGOLDPRO;1621569 said:


> I dunno about that, Its easy for people who only run 1 truck, or who are a sub and sit on only 1-2 properties to talk like that.
> 
> We plow A hotel,a condo,a large doctors office,a gas station,a large office park,and 3 other smaller commercial lots, as well as 70 driveways. So yea anything over 6 inches becomes a hassle. 3 feet of snow becomes borderline impossible.


Im with ya on that GP we plow the three schools in our district, the coffee shop, 3 restuarants, all the gas stations and 120 houses in the metro along with a bunch of commercial sites, 6" is a lot of work for this crew. beginning of the year we got 18inches and that even was a PITA



cet;1621600 said:


> One day I hope to have the experience you have.


Me to!
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

THEGOLDPRO;1621561 said:


> My thoughts 100%. I despise huge storms.


Shut up, you despise all storms :laughing:


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

2006Sierra1500;1622684 said:


> Shut up, you despise all storms :laughing:


Yea thats true.


----------



## mdb landscaping

plowingkid35;1622319 said:


> Im with ya on that GP we plow the three schools in our district, the coffee shop, 3 restuarants, all the gas stations and 120 houses in the metro along with a bunch of commercial sites, 6" is a lot of work for this crew. beginning of the year we got 18inches and that even was a PITA
> 
> Me to!
> :laughing::laughing:


I tend to agree anything over a foot is unnecessary. Even if you keep up with the equipment, not to mention the added strain and wear on everything its just a humungous grind for the sidewalk crews. When it snows that hard its mainly the sidewalk guys that get the punishment of it.


----------



## awgolasplowing

sno commander;1621548 said:


> if you you have to pull all your aces out of your pocket to keep up with a 6'' storm you should re think your operation. people were very thankfull that storm, the roads were a wreck most of the next day so people couldn't go anywhere if they wanted too. there was 0 customer loyalty i got flagged down many times with the backhoe and as i was finishing up the regular guy showed up.


this is not how it went down up here, I was away snowmobiling but I had some one cover my route. my customers were very happy that I could take care of them most threw in $5-$10 extra.

If I had some customer flag down a plow guy and he was leaving as I showed up, I would drop the customer in a heart beat. I've dropped people just for being inconsistent through the season. it would cost too much money to drive around to differant driveways not getting paid. moral of my rant is they would only burn me once!


----------



## sno commander

cet;1621600 said:


> One day I hope to have the experience you have.


i wasnt bashing you, i understand where your coming from and by no means was i able to keep up with this storm, all i was tring to say is its risky business hoping that you dont get any large storms. as much as everybody including me like the 3-4'' fluff storms theres always a big one you have to plan for.


----------



## gpservices

DFLS couldnt of said it better, id come home beat from that storm but still couldnt sleep knowing i still had more to go and i wanted to throw my cell phone out the window cause it never stopped ringing lol, im glad its over now but nemo was unforgetable, i called all my 35+ clients b4 the storm telling them it looks like its gonna be bad and ill be there asap but will take longer then usual, everyone said no prob but sat afternoon i had people calling me saying they need to be plowed cause they had places to go, couldnt beleive it, not only did nemo seperate the men from the boys but the customers worth keeping, i plowed 45 different drives and lots and lost 2 clients cause they thought 2 days to wait to be plowed was too long, good ridance i say. Glad its over, time to get ready for next year.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500

Same here..I set a different ringtone for my other drivers and home and set a voicemail greeting saying someone would be there ASAP. Worked wonders.


----------



## fireside

Yes this storm sucked yes. I think alot was learned by PM's and comm property owners. You get what you are paying for. LOTs of guy's in my service area just walked away from there accounts. Some lots went unplowed into tue or wed. All my comm were plowed by sat at 2pm shoveled and all. The res were done by sunday afternoon. We do 6 large comm properties and 26 res driveways and private rds( most are 1000' or longer). I run 3 trucks, skidsteer,and a small swinger loader. My 2.25 yard loader as delivered yesterday i will not go thru that again. I excited to try it out in the snow have to wait for next year.

In my area the storm may have been the best thing to happen in snowplowing for years to come. It showed who the pros are and who's not. Prices will be going up in my area they want service it cost money. Loader and backhoes aren't free as many found out the hardway.


----------



## leigh

Was just going through some of my pics from storm.Had to laugh at one.I picked up a stop sign and threw it behind seat of bachhoe,I just happen to turn around and in my sleep deprived state of insanity had to laugh,the sign was hitting the backhoe levers and the stick,boom and bucket were sticking straight backwards,that would have been something ,unintentional demo.This lot has 65 parking spots,usually takes a truck 1 hr,this storm 4 hrs backhoe and 3 hrs truck time.I'm in milford , got 38" here.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i remember that storm it was brutle, we had 6 ft drifts everywhere the entire berlin turnpike was shut down, we where pulling state trucks out of the ditch with our loader. there where cars litterally parked and burried in the middle of the highway. i have some pics on my old phone of the same storm ill post them up. we drove our loaders from vernon to newington to do our larger accounts.


----------

